# How can an ebook be out of stock?



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I got an email from Simon & Schuster today with some of this year's bestselling books. I usually don't buy Agency ebooks, but I do browse their books and put them on hold at my library.

So I click on the email link to see what the book _Last Night at Chateau Marmont_ by Lauren Weisberger is about, and am directed to Simon & Schuster's online store. However, I noticed the following information:
_This edition: eBook, 384 pages
Availability: This title is temporarily out of stock, please check back soon.
Our Price: $12.99_

I've never seen this, has anyone else? Maybe it's just a glitch with the website?

Here's the link to the page: http://books.simonandschuster.com/Last-Night-at-Chateau-Marmont/Lauren-Weisberger/9781439146941/?mcd=enmu101227&cp_type=enmu&md=epac&cp_date=101227&custd=371070&view_pc_site=1


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think that just means it hasn't been released yet?  Or are you saying it WAS for sale once but then became unavailable?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't see anything on the web page that indicates that this is an ebook. The website is rather confusing. I see Amazon does have the book for Kindle.... At $12.99, I'll put it on my wishlist and wait for it to drop.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Another victim of the great electron shortage!  How cruel and sad that shortsighted greed by Steve Jobs has inflicted this horrible electron shortage on us all!   

Actually, I suspect "temporarily out of stock" is probably just a poorly-phrased way of saying "not for sale quite yet".  Perhaps it is one of the default choices they have when setting up their online store, and whoever used it didn't think about what it implied about digital products!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Another victim of the great electron shortage! How cruel and sad that shortsighted greed by Steve Jobs has inflicted this horrible electron shortage on us all!


Last year it was "s", now it's electrons. We seem to have all kinds of shortages here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Pidgeon's conclusion. . . . . . .

We have plenty of extra electrons here. . .I know because I keep sparking things. . . . .


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Electron hoarder!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree with Pidgeon's conclusion. . . . . . .
> 
> We have plenty of extra electrons here. . .I know because I keep sparking things. . . . .


I'll trade you some of the Hooded Claws extra neutrons for some of those electrons. Maybe I can use them to melt the snow.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Forget neutrons -- what I could really use is some extra neurons. My current ones are getting pretty threadbare.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Thalia the Muse said:


> Forget neutrons -- what I could really use is some extra neurons. My current ones are getting pretty threadbare.


Sorry, I only have one left and can't spare it.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Could be their electronic copy was badly formatted and they had to take it down until they get it fixed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Sorry, I only have one left and can't spare it.


Gosh, I have neurons I haven't even used yet!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Sorry, I only have one left and can't spare it.


Hmmm... that explains a lot..... 



kindlegrl81 said:


> Could be their electronic copy was badly formatted and they had to take it down until they get it fixed.


I suspect that this is the right explanation.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Gosh, I have neurons I haven't even used yet!


No comment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry about that, Lisa. I'm busy reading Amazon's copy of Last Night at Chateau Marmont. I'll tell you when I'm done. Let me tell you one thing, it is THRILLING.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmmm... that explains a lot.....


Be nice....


----------



## Ardyth (Oct 13, 2010)

All this time we've had an electron shortage and I never knew?!    I must stock up on them quick before I run out.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I have Cranberry Orange muffins I'll trade for neutrons, neurons, morons or klingons .... what chu got?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I have Cranberry Orange muffins I'll trade for neutrons, neurons, morons or klingons .... what chu got?


I got a couple of morons and a Romulan. What'll that get me?

And Lisa, sorry we're highjacking the thread, it's snow fever.


----------

